# Advice needed for yield problem



## ladygardener (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello ,   i have a small set up for personal use , i am running  a 4 plant wilma unit , with canna a , canna b  , and bud boost,in a grow tent  with 2 x 300 watt enviromental  lights ( ones that don't get hot ) my average yields have been   about 2-4 ounces per plant , with a recent all time low of around 1 ounce per plant,  ,please help .


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 11, 2014)

What changed from the 2-4 oz yield to the 1 oz? Different nutes? Temps? Soil? Something made the difference.


----------



## ladygardener (Jul 11, 2014)

i have no idea,   the last 2 have been with    the new enviromental lights,   which get good ratings, but has seen a drop in yield    i  had just one 400w  light before that which you attach the cooling tube to .  , but things wheren't much better then .  i am using a strong  liberty haze breed as a mother  , if that's any help ? 


the process of  nutes and chems itself has remained the same


 i'd like to be pulling a minimum  of 5 per plant, i'm considering upgrading the whole set up , or addressing the issue ?   , i used to get better yield  growing semi organic  with 10 plants. but the physical work was too much for for my hands , as i have arthritis .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2014)

If the 400W was a HPS, you were most likely getting a lot more lumens from the 400W than you are from the 600W of CFLs, which is what envirolites are.  I tried one many many moons ago and was horribly unimpressed.  

If you were pulling 16 oz from a 4 plant grow with a 400W, that is quite good.  I would simply go back to what I was doing before to get the 4 ozs per plant.  The envirolites may be good for vegging, but if you are flowering with the same lights, that is almost certainly the problem.  Do you know the spectrum and the lumens the envirolites put out?  It is tough to pull much more than


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah I would think your lights are the problem.  You can flower with cfl bulbs but you just don't get the yield like you do with an  HPS light.


----------



## ladygardener (Jul 12, 2014)

ok will  try going to back to the original light  , unless anyone can   reccomend a  really good one ?


----------



## bobkat (Jul 12, 2014)

ladygardener said:


> ok will  try going to back to the original light  , unless anyone can   reccomend a  really good one ?




600w hps = most ecconomical (jap small engine sports car)
1000w hps = most powerful (v8 muscle car)


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2014)

bobkat said:


> 600w hps = most ecconomical (jap small engine sports car)
> 1000w hps = most powerful (v8 muscle car)


Two 600 watters in a 4x4 tent = nugs that will put your eyes out if not careful.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2014)

How big is your tent? Light is a real key to yield with MJ as it is a high energy plant. If you are in a 4'x4' space then you need a minimum of a 600wHPS for flowering. I would recommend a 1kw HPS for maximum yield. In a 5'x5' space I use 2 600wHPS. The bigger your grow space, the higher amount of lumens you need.

Also, getting the best possible growth during veg with some training to maximize the available bud producing branches will make a big difference for yield. When growing in large open spaces (like outside), you can allow the plant to grow naturally and still get great production, but in tightly enclosed spaces like tents, you must use training methods to get the most out of your plants. I hope this helps


----------



## ladygardener (Jul 13, 2014)

hi,  the measurements are   -   120 w    120 d    x 200 height


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 13, 2014)

If those are inches,  you need a lot more light. :headbang:


----------



## DrFever (Jul 13, 2014)

yup go with  1000 watt  i read alot about  how people  mention  600 watts are more efficient  which they are and now  many will  compare  two 600 watts  to one  1000 watt light 
lol   and in reality  thats what it takes    2 600's  to 1 1000 watt      everyone here  talks  lumens  again  WRONG  way  to look at a light  or measurement  something the light companys used  for a while  and now realize its the wrong way to  measure  a light      most  light companies are now  on the right track  scientifically speaking     going by  photon  umol  etc    so here  this is why  it taks   two - 600  to compete  with a 1000 watt   

b) - Philips GreenPower 600W 230V - ppf 1100 µmol
c) - Philips GreenPower 1000W 400V Electronic - ppf 2000 µmol

as noted above    1000 watt   2000 umol           two  600 watts  2200  lol 200 more  umol for a cost of another  600 watt  is it really smart idea  ????  i can find  1000 watt  set ups for 150  brand new  how much are the 600 hundered  going for ????
 so 2   1000    would =   4000 umol 
  2 - 600    =   2200 umol        who would win in yield 


Scientists proved that there is a relationship between the number of photons and the photosynthesis: It takes about 8 - 10 photons to bind one CO2 molecule. They also discovered that there is little difference in the effectiveness of blue or red light. So there is a direct relationship between the number of photons in the PAR spectrum and the photosynthetic potential of a plant (and ultimately the yield of a plant). 

And last but not least   Lumens are for humans  not plants 
  Many lamp manufacturers still specify the output of their lamps (illuminance) in lumens, though this just specifies how we humans percieve the intensity of that light. Our eyes are most sensitive to green ligh of 555 nm, but plants are more sensitive to a much broader spectrum. So what is the right way to specify horticultural lamps and how can you calculate with that? What's in it for you? Enter the photons


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2014)

I run a 4x4x6.5 Flower tent and although one 600w HPS will meet the min required lighting needs a 1000W's of HPS would work way better (That is what I use), and Two 600W hps would be the best IMO.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't understand how you all use such high wattage lights. I had a 400w with a 5 year old bulb and it worked great. I added this 1000w bulb and I have had nothing but problems. Leaf burn, light bleaching, high temps, high cost. And, quite frankly, I am getting exactly the same yield as I was with the 400w light.

I am scrapping my 1000w and switching the ballast to 600w with a 600w bulb from now on. It's a good thing I bought the switchable ballast.

My room is 4x6 and I grow in 4x4 of it. 1000w is way too much trouble. And, for no more yield. 

View attachment troughs060614-8.jpg


View attachment troughs060614-9.jpg


----------



## DrFever (Jul 13, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I don't understand how you all use such high wattage lights. I had a 400w with a 5 year old bulb and it worked great. I added this 1000w bulb and I have had nothing but problems. Leaf burn, light bleaching, high temps, high cost. And, quite frankly, I am getting exactly the same yield as I was with the 400w light.
> 
> I am scrapping my 1000w and switching the ballast to 600w with a 600w bulb from now on. It's a good thing I bought the switchable ballast.
> 
> My room is 4x6 and I grow in 4x4 of it. 1000w is way too much trouble. And, for no more yield.



 huh ????   i think you got more issues  like heat or something else     maybe  bad strain  idunno  but 1000 watt in  4 x 4  is the norm  lighting  may be you  should invest in a  better  room controller  i think i only once seen bleaching 

View attachment IMG_0861.jpg


View attachment IMG_1255.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2014)

Okay guys, I am going back and delete all the posts that have gotten away from the ladygardener's original question.  If you want to take this discussion to the lighting section, go for it!  But it doesn't belong here.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 14, 2014)

I totally agree. This is a place for new growers to ask questions, not for more experienced to argue and bloviate


----------

